# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ηλεκτρολογοι ή εργολάβος

## vasilllis

Καλησπέρα.Εχω στα σκαριά ένα έργο στον Πειραιά.Για καμια 20ρια μέρες.Ολες οι προτάσεις υπο συζήτηση

----------

αλπινιστης (21-09-22)

----------

